# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آموزش نحوه مطالعه دروس کنکور توسط رتبه های برتر

## Araz

*آموزش نحوه مطالعه دروس مختلف کنکور به روش رتبه های برتر آزمون سراسری



*به همراه آموزش روشهای مختلف تست زنی + افزایش دقت + نحوه خلاصه نویسی و ...




  


*
بر روی مطالب موردنظرتون کلیک کنید*






روش مطالعه درس زبان و ادبیات فارسی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس عربی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس دین و زندگی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس زبان انگلیسی + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه دروس دیفرانسیل و ریاضیات پایه + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه دروس هندسه و گسسته + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس فیزیک + منابع پیشنهادیروش مطالعه درس شیمی + منابع پیشنهادیاینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدمادبیات کنکور را چگونه بالای 90 بزنیمروش خواندن درس ادبیات فارسی توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس عربی توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس دین و زندگی و زبان انگلیسی توسط توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس هندسه توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88روش خواندن درس فیزیک توسط توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88 کنکورروش خواندن درس شیمی توسط توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88 کنکورشیوه مطالعه دروس تخصصی توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89شیوه مطالعه دروس عمومی توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89روش های مطالعه نفرات برتر کنکور سراسری 91 همه رشته هاپاسخ به پرسش های متداول پیرامون نحوه درس خواندن و تست زدنروش کاهش اشتباهات در تست زنی توسط رتبه یک کنکور سراسری 88چگونه زیست شناسی را برای کنکور 93 بخوانیمنحوه مطاله درس شیمینحوه مطالعه دین و زندگیچگونه دینی را 100 بزنید !شیوه پاسخگویی به سوالات ترجمه عربیچگونه زیر 100 شویم ؟شیوه‌ی تست‌زنی با تمام جزئیات توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89دقت در تست زنیتست زنی به شیوه زمان دارروش های خلاصه برداری و نکته برداری همه دروس توسط رتبه 5 کنکور سراسری 89مقاله آموزشی فنون تست زنیتست زنی، خلاصه نویسی و دوره دروس تحلیلیتست زنی، خلاصه نویسی و دوره دروس توصیفیمقدمات بحث تست زنی ، دوره و خلاصه نویسیراهکارهاى کاهش اشتباهاین بار دیگه بی‌دقتی نمی‌کنم !چگونه د‌‌قت خود‌‌ را افزایش د‌‌هیم؟هفت توصیه برای کاهش بی‌دقتی در آزمونچگونه خلاصه‌نویسی کنیم؟واسه کنکور تستی بخونیم یا تشریحی ؟چگونه زیست شناسی بخوانیم و درصد بالایی کسب کنیمدوران طلایی نوروزروش جمع بندی درس هارتبه های برتر کنکور از تجربیات هفته آخر خود می گویند

----------


## setare1367

امیدوارم همه ی اونایی که مثل من واقعا زحمت کشیدن و از این مطالب مفید استفاده کردن ی روز بتونن رتبه ی برترو کسب کنن

----------


## Araz

دو مقاله زیر به لیست اضافه شد



اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدمادبیات کنکور را چگونه بالای 90 بزنیم

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> دو مقاله زیر به لیست اضافه شد
> 
> 
> 
> اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدمادبیات کنکور را چگونه بالای 90 بزنیم


خیلی پست عالی و جامعی هست.ممنون.

فقط در 

اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدم 
راجع به یه جزوه ای صحبت شده که ایشون قرار دادن برای دانلود ولی من لینکی برای دانلوش ندیدم میشه راهنماییم کنید.

*ادبیات فارسی:* *لغت* *و املا*
من خودم متن کتابو میخوندم.لغات ستاره دار،  شماره دار، لغات جدیدی که بلد نبودم و لغات مهم املایی رو تو یه جزوه(*همون  جزوه ای که 2-3 روز پیش گذاشتم واسه دانلود!)*

----------


## Araz

> خیلی پست عالی و جامعی هست.ممنون.
> 
> فقط در 
> 
> اینطوری شد که ادبیات و عربی کنکور 92 رو 100 درصد زدم 
> راجع به یه جزوه ای صحبت شده که ایشون قرار دادن برای دانلود ولی من لینکی برای دانلوش ندیدم میشه راهنماییم کنید.
> 
> *ادبیات فارسی:* *لغت* *و املا*
> من خودم متن کتابو میخوندم.لغات ستاره دار،  شماره دار، لغات جدیدی که بلد نبودم و لغات مهم املایی رو تو یه جزوه(*همون  جزوه ای که 2-3 روز پیش گذاشتم واسه دانلود!)*



جزوه دست نویس ادبیات من(مطابق با مباحث آزمون بعد قلمچی)

----------


## bahar155

سلام.لطفا کمکم کنیدددددددددددددددددددددد  دد.

بیشتر مباحثو بلدم ولی چون تست زیاد کار نکردم اشکالات و نکاتو نمیدونم کتاب دور دنیا در 8 ساعت (کنکورهای سال قبل رو)کمی تستاشو زدم حالا میخوام تست تمام درسها رو بزنم یه کتاب یا ازمونی پیشنهاد کنید تا بتونم روش تست بزنم تا مباحث فراموش شده و... دستم بیاد ..............لطفا کمک کنید :Yahoo (12):

----------


## sh.

عالي بود

----------


## hamed2357

بهترین راه برای موفقیت کنکوری ها استفاده از تجارب رتبه های برتر هست
باتشکر از مدیرکل

----------


## soghrat

بسیار کامل وجامع ومفیدهستش ممنون خیلی زیاد

----------


## Hellion

Up

----------


## vahidkh

]s :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Milad MB

سلام....
برا ریاضیات پایه و دیفرانسیل چی خوبه 
من دیفرانسیل گاج نقره ای دو جلدشو دارم//کتابش چطوره ؟ نیاز به تعویض داره؟
برا پایه چی بخرم 30 سال کنکور قلم چی خوبه؟

----------


## Milad MB

ریاضیات تخنه سیاه چطوره؟

----------


## leilis

سلام.من لیسانس معماری دارم.میخام ازاد پرستاری بخونم.ایا امیدی به قبولیه من هس؟چون که هیچی از زیست و شبمی نمیدونم.چی بخونم که قیول شم.مرسی.

----------


## Hamid.r313

برای ادبیات نمیشه از همون اول فقط موضوعی کار کرد؟؟

----------


## behzadi

به امید اینکه هممون باتلاش و زحمت و کوشش و درس خوندن مثل رتبه های برتر موفق باشیم


آمین

----------


## reza3327

:Yahoo (3):

----------


## nasrin-m

سلام من پشت کنکوریم کلاس نمیرم میشه منابع خوبو برام معرفی کنین ک هم درسنامه هاش تکمیل باشه هم تستاش؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi_ab

دقیقا چیزی که احتیاج داشتم. خیلی ممنون از سایت کنکور

----------


## mohammd.3952

> بسیار کامل وجامع ومفیدهستش ممنون خیلی زیاد


زیادم مفید نی

----------


## ftahd199

من با tapatalk هستم ولي نميدونم چرا نميتونم اينارو باز كنم ،،لطفا راهتماييم كنيد


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## saeedM1999

> سلام....
> برا ریاضیات پایه و دیفرانسیل چی خوبه 
> من دیفرانسیل گاج نقره ای دو جلدشو دارم//کتابش چطوره ؟ نیاز به تعویض داره؟
> برا پایه چی بخرم 30 سال کنکور قلم چی خوبه؟


نشرالگو 3 بعدی
کتاب هایی بسیار عالی و مفهومی!
حتما حتما تشریحی هاش کار بشه!

----------


## saeedM1999

> ریاضیات تخنه سیاه چطوره؟


والا من که پیدا نکردم جدیدشو. ولیکن سوالاش زیادی زیاد و اضافی و غیرمفید بود!

----------


## Saeed79

> دوستان سلاام....از مطالب استفاده کردیم,مرسی..
> 
> دوستان به این نکته زیست توجه کنید,و بین دو نقاط... در کانال جانبی ماهی.@.یا همون خط جانبی .b.سلول های.i.مژکدار وجود.o.دارد که.l.از طریق امواج مکانیکی.a.آب ماهی را قادر میسازد.z.تا به وجود .e.جانداران اطرافش پی ببرد....بچا به این کانال توجه ویژه کنید ؛)


مثلا شما الا میخوای رمزی کانالتو تبلیغ کنی ؟
kappa

----------


## parnia-sh

> دوستان سلاام....از مطالب استفاده کردیم,مرسی..
> 
> دوستان به این نکته زیست توجه کنید,و بین دو نقاط... در کانال جانبی ماهی.@.یا همون خط جانبی .b.سلول های.i.مژکدار وجود.o.دارد که.l.از طریق امواج مکانیکی.a.آب ماهی را قادر میسازد.z.تا به وجود .e.جانداران اطرافش پی ببرد....بچا به این کانال توجه ویژه کنید ؛)


-
 چ قد این طرز بیان برام اشناست :Yahoo (4): 
کلمه های بین دو نقطع :Yahoo (4): 
یاسین :Yahoo (4): 
شماهم موفق باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohammad_ai69

اموزش ها رو اپدیت نمیکنید طبق کنکور سال های 94-96 ؟

----------


## amir1378

> دوستان سلاام....از مطالب استفاده کردیم,مرسی..
> 
> دوستان به این نکته زیست توجه کنید,و بین دو نقاط... در کانال جانبی ماهی.@.یا همون خط جانبی .b.سلول های.i.مژکدار وجود.o.دارد که.l.از طریق امواج مکانیکی.a.آب ماهی را قادر میسازد.z.تا به وجود .e.جانداران اطرافش پی ببرد....بچا به این کانال توجه ویژه کنید ؛)


مگه فرار از زندانه :Yahoo (4):  راحت بگو نترس 

آره به نظرم بچه ها باید به بعضی کانال های ماهی ها توجه کنن
بعضی از این کانال ها خصوصا از نوع جانبی نکات مهمی ازش در میاد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> مرسی...راستش ما اونجا تموم نکته های زیست,تست,جزوه,روش مطالعه و تحلیل آزمون و از این قبیل مطالب رو میذاریم,برا همین میخواستم کاربران این سایت هم از اونا استفاده کنن...سلام شما رو به یاسین رسوندم؛)


ممنون :Yahoo (4): 
شدیدن موفق باشین

----------


## fateme.tehran

*بزرگترین اجتماع کنکوری های 96| پدیده یادگیری  رتبه های برتر کنکور سال1395 مشاوره رایگان* *چگونه امیر حسین شکوهی عربی و ادبیات کنکور را 100 زد ؟؟؟* .  شاید اگه این دو تا درسو اینجوری نمیزدم، اینجایی که الان هستم نبودم.
اگه  بخوام حقیقتو بگم، خودم فکر نمی کردم ادبیات رو 100 بزنم.اگرچه تو قلمچی  همیشه درصدام بالا (بین 80 تا 100) بود ولی خب همیشه حس می کردم سر کنکور  خراب میکنم.شاید شانس هم باهام یار بود که از چیزایی که توشون مسلط بودم  سوال اومد. به ضرس قاطع میتونم بگم اگه از تکواژو واژه سوال میومد یا نمی  زدم یا غلط می زدم :Yahoo (4): )
اما عربی وضعیتش فرق داشت.
همیشه دلم ازش قرص بود.
بالاترین درصدم معمولا همین عربی بود.درسی که اکثر بچه ها ازش فرارین.
همیشه  می رفتم که 100 بزنم و هم تو سنجش هم تو قلمچی چند بار 100 زدم.تنها ترسی  که داشتم سوالات مفهوم بود که همیشه غلطام مربوط به این بخش بود.چون این  سوالا بیشتر به برداشت طراح سوال مربوطه!
خداروشکر که تو کنکور به مشکل برنخوردمو 100 زدم(با این که یکی دو تا از سوالاش فک کنم مورد دار بود!)
قرار شد راجبه بخشای مختلف ادبیات صحبت کنم.
این که هرکدومو چجوری می خوندم.
*
ادبیات فارسی:* *لغت* *و املا*
من خودم متن کتابو  میخوندم.لغات ستاره دار، شماره دار، لغات جدیدی که بلد نبودم و لغات مهم  املایی رو تو یه جزوه(همون جزوه ای که 2-3 روز پیش گذاشتم واسه دانلود!)می  نوشتم.سعی میکردم این کارو اول هفته انجام بدم که در طول هفته مرور کنم.من  کلا واسه ادبیات خیلی وقت گذاشتم و خیلی براش زحمت کشیدم.این جزوه ها که  مینوشتم کلی ازم وقت میگرفت ولی ارزششو بعد از کنکور فهمیدم.

*تاریخ ادبیات*
تو همون  جزوه به صورت شاخه ای اعلام و درآمد ها رو خلاصه نویسی میکردم. این کار  موثر بود ولی بعضی از جزئیات از یادم میرفت.تا این که ماه آخر کتاب تاریخ  ادبیات کارتونی نشر الگو رو گرفتم و به صورت انتحاری(!) شبی 10 صفحه ازش  خوندم و هرشب صفحات قبلی رو هم مرور کردم. چون فرصتم محدود بود، دهنم سرویس  شد البته ! *آرایه*
تو آزمونای قلم  چی درست جواب میدادم ولی حس میکردم خوب بلد نیستم !با آرایه ها آشنا بودم  ولی وقتی توی تست این همه آرایه یکجا میدن و تازه مثلا فقط یکیش ایراد داره  … خب نمیتونستم سریع تشخیص بدم !
تا این که بالاخره بعد از عید یه روشو  تمرین کردمو جواب داد، تو این روش من در آوردی اول سعی کردم برای تست ها  وقت نگیرم و مرحله اول رو فقط به یادگیری اختصاص دادم.
یعنی هر تستی که  میخواستم بزنم اول تمام آرایه های بیت رو پیدا میکردم و بالای بیت مینوشتم.  بعد گزینه هارو نگاه میکردم و از رد گزینه به جوابم می رسیدم. یه چند وقتی  که این کارو بکنی کم کم دستت روون میشه و راه میفتی.بعد میتونی وقت بگیری و  تستارو تو وقتش جواب بدی. *زبان فارسی* به نظر من راهکار خاصی نداره. یعنی داره ها.باید کتابو بخونیو هرچقدر میتونی تست بزنی  نکته هاش تو تستا دستت میاد
باید دقیق باشی.چشم بصیرت داشته باشی. ته و توی تستارو در بیاری. *قرابت*
من اوائل سعی  کردم وقت نگیرم و اول مفهومارو درک کنم. واسه همین شبی یه صفحه از ادبیات  موضوعی رو روش نیم ساعت وقت میذاشتم و تمام ابیات موجود در اون صفحه رو  بررسی میکردم و پاسخنامه رو میخوندم و مفهوم هر بیت رو خیلی ریز سمت چپ هر  بیت می نوشتم.شب بعد دوباره بیت های قبل رو بررسی میکردم و سعی میکردم  مفهومشونو به خاطر بسپرم.بعد از یه مدت دامنه مفهوم آدم بالا میره و بعدش  میشه تست هارو تو زمان خودش جواب داد. *منابع مطالعاتیم:*

 1- کتاب درسی + ادبیات سبز گاج
2-ادبیات موضوعی گاج
3-تاریخ ادبیات کارتونی نشر الگو

*روش مطالعه:* اوائل هفته کتاب درسیو بر میداشتم، لغتای غیر ستاره داری که بلد نبودمو و نکات مهمو تاریخ ادبیاتو تو اون جزوه هه می نوشتم.
بعدش در طول هفته سعی میکردم جزوه رو مرور کنم و از ادبیات موضوعی تست بزنم.
بیشتر هم قرابت و آرایه رو به صورت مستمر کار می کردم .
لغت و املام چون خوب بود فقط بعد از عید تستای موضوعی رو زدم.
زبان فارسی هم که سعی می کردم طبق مباحث آزمون و به صورت مبحثی تست بزنم
تاریخ ادبیاتم که تستاشو فقط ماه آخر بعد از اینکه مسلط شدم برای دست گرمی زدم. *عربی :*
من شانسی که تو عربی آوردم این بود که از معلمای خوبی بهره مند شدم. هر دو تا معلمم خیلی بهم کمک کردن.
منم سعی کردم عربی رو از سال دوم خوب بخونم.
دوم و سوم خیلی خوب خوندم ولی خیلی کم تست زدم. اما سال چهارم بیشتر تست می زدم.

*منابع مطالعاتیم:*
1-جزوه و کتاب معلم
2-کتاب درسی و عربی سبز گاج
3-عربی میکرو گاج
4-درک مطلب عربی به همین سادگی گاج *روش مطالعه:*
اول جزوه و کتاب معلممون رو میخوندم تا با قواعد آشنا بشم
بعد به قواعد کتاب درسی هم یه نگاهی مینداختم تا چیزی از قلم نمونه.
بعد سعی میکردم یه خلاصه ی جامع از قواعد جزوه،کتاب درسی،سبز گاج و درسنامه های میکرو گاج تهیه کنم.
اینا رو تو یه دفترچه می نوشتمو در طول هفته مرور می کردم.
بعد از خوندن قواعد دوباره می رفتم سراغ کتاب درسی.
مو  به موی کتابو بررسی می کردم. هم از نظر این که اون قواعد کجا به کار رفته و  هم لغتایی رو که بلد نبودمو می نوشتم(اگرچه ممکنه یادگیری لغات تو عربی از  نظر بعضیا بی فایده به نظر برسه، ولی من لغتارو هم توی اون دفترچه می  نوشتم.چون به نظرم برای درک مطلب باید لغت خوب بلد باشی.)
مرحله ی بعد تست بود
اول سعی میکردم یه سری تست رو به صورت آموزشی بزنم.
یعنی بدون وقت گرفتن و فقط صرف یادگیری.این تستارو از تو کتاب معلممون میزدم.
بعدش 2-3 روز بعد از مطالعه، تستای میکرو گاج رو به صورت زمان دار میزدم و سوالای خوب رو مارک دار میکردم.
کاری هم که به طور مستمر انجام میدادم درک مطلب بود.
هرشب  سعی می کردم یه متن از درک مطلب عربی به همین سادگی گاج بخونم و تستاشو  بزنم.بعد از خوندن لغتای مهم متن رو هم تو همون دفترچه هه می نوشتم.
و سعی می کردم همه ی لغتایی رو که می نوشتم رو چند وقت به چند وقت مرور کنم. *حرف آخر:*
بچه ها! عمومی ها رو جدی بگیرین. خصوصا این 2 تا درسو.
درسته من درصدای اختصاصیم زیر 50 بود ولی مطمئن باشین فکرشم نمی کردم اینطوری بشه.
سوالای اختصاصی رو خیلی سخت داده بودن.
من اگه عمومیامو خوب نزده بودم الان داغون بودم.
تلاشتونو بکنید که خیالتون از عمومی راحت بشه.
اختصاصی ها قابل پیش بینی نیستن.
راستشو بخواین من روز کنکور بعد از این که عمومیا رو خوب زدم شل شدم.
دیگه حال کنکور دادن نداشتم  :Yahoo (4): 
انگار نه انگار که اختصاصیا هنوز مونده
خدایی اصن حال نداشتم بشینم تستارو حل کنم.
خصوصا که سخت هم بود.
شما اینجوری نشید :Yahoo (4): 
بی خیالی خیلی هم خوب نیست ، اگرچه استرس زیادی هم کشنده است.
یخورده استرس بد نیست. داشته باشینش !  :Yahoo (4): )

*و در آخر بازم میگم، درسته که من این 2 تا درسو 100 زدم ولی دلیل نمیشه هرکاری که میکردم درست بوده باشه.*

----------


## fateme.tehran

*روش و ساعات مطالعه رتبه 24 کنکور تجربی 95* رتبه 24 کنکور تجربی 95 روزی چند ساعت درس خوانده است؟
 رتبه 24 کنکور تجربی ،رضا نظامیان پور که در کنکور  سراسری 1395 رشته علوم تجربی موفق به کسب رتبه 24 منطقه دو و 45 کشوری شده  است گفت: اول دبیرستان وارد مدرسه ای شدم که بیش از نیمی از دانش آموزان  جدید بودند. خیلی حس خوبی بودو به دلیل شغل پدرم که پزشک بود ، رشته پزشکی  را برای ادامه تحصیل هدف قرار دادم.
وی گفت: به قصد شرکت در کنکور سراسری به طور جدی از چند روز بعد از  امتحانات نهایی شروع کردم و معتقد هستم که کنکور با همه معایبی که دارد در  حال حاضر بهترین راه برای گزینش داوطلبان به شمار می رود.
در سال 1377 به عنوان اولین فرزند خانواده به دنیا آمد و در سن 7 سالگی  وقتی وارد دبستان شد ترس و دلهره داشت. از نوشتن انشا متنفر بود و به گفته  خودش هیچ وقت فکرش را هم نمی کرد رشته پزشکی را انتخاب کند.
نظامیان پور گفت: اوایل تابستان از 8 ساعت درس خواندن در روز شروع کردم و  در پایان تابستان به 10 ساعت در روز رسید در روزهایی که مدرسه داشتم 6 ساعت  مطالعه می کردم اما در روز های تعطیل به 12 ساعت هم می رسید و تا روز قبل  از کنکور درس می خواندم اما در هفته آخر به دلیل این که در جلسه آزمون  احساس خستگی نکنم مطالعه را کاهش داده اما رها نکردم.
وی گفت: من در تمام کلاس ها حتی در زمان پیش دانشگاهی حاضر می شدم و  یادگیری در کلاس خصوصا دروس اختصاصی برایم مهم بود و بعد از مدرسه با مرور  کردن و تسلط کامل بر مطلب شروع به تست زدن می کردم.
برای موفقیت در کنکور تست زدن مهم تر از درس خواندن است
این داوطلب موفق گفت: برای موفقیت در کنکور تست زدن مهم تر از درس خواندن  است و تاثیر چشمگیر دارد و من در طول درس خواندن و تست زدن اول تست های  آموزشی را کار می کردم و بعد از تسلط کامل شروع به زدن تست های زمان بندی  شده می کردم.
حتما بخوانید:  سوالات کنکور زبان 96

*استرس کنکور* وی خاطر نشان کرد: روز قبل از کنکور خیلی استرس داشتم ظهر در طی تماس با  یکی از دوستانم که داوطلب رشته ریاضی و فنی بود متوجه شدم که کنکور آسان  برگزار شده است و من نیز احساس آرامش کردم.
وی گفت: کنکور در سطح سال گذشته برگزار شد. داوطلبان در سال گذشته به  یکباره با چند درس خیلی سخت و مفهومی مواجه شدند که باعث غافلگیری داوطلبان  در جلسه آزمون شد اما در سال 1395 همه آمادگی این را داشتند که خیلی سخت و  مفهومی برگزار شود.
در هیچ یک از شبکه های اجتماعی و فضای مجازی عضو نبودم
این دانش آموز دبیرستان استعدادهای درخشان گفت: هیچ برنامه خاصی نداشتم ویک  نفر خاص را الگو قرار نمی دادم در هر زمینه ای کسانی که موفق بودند را به  عنوان الگو در نظر می گرفتم در زمان اوقات فراغت هم اهل تلویزیون نگاه کردن  نبودم با گوشی و کامپیوتر سرگرم می شدم و در هیچ یک از شبکه های اجتماعی و  فضای مجازی نیز عضو نبودم.
آهسته و پیوسته درس بخوانید تا خسته و بی حوصله نشوید
وی در توصیه به داوطلبان کنکور سراسری سال 1396 گفت: درس خواندن فرسایشی  است یعنی این که اوایل خیلی با انگیزه و جدیت ادامه دهید اما با گذشت زمان و  با احساس خستگی ممکن است افت کنید شما داوطلبان در شرایطی موفق می شوید که  آهسته و پیوسته درس بخوانید تا این که خسته و بی حوصله نشوید هیچ سقفی  برای موفقیت وجود ندارد کسانی موفق می شوند که تلاش کنند.
این داوطلب در توصیه به کسانی که امسال در رشته مورد نظر موفق نشده اند  گفت: پشت کنکور ماندن از مزایایی برخوردار می باشد از جمله این که داوطلبان  وقت بیشتری دارند و با امتحانات مدرسه درگیر نیستند نباید نا امید شوند و  از فرصت پیش رو نهایت استفاده را ببرند.

----------


## fateme.tehran

*روش‌های مطالعه‌ی 10 رتبه برتر کنکور در درس شیمی* *در زیر روش‌های مطالعه‌ی برخی از برترها در درس شیمی را آورده‌ایم...*                                                                                                        بازديد :  46,695                                          زمان مطالعه 8 دقیقه                                       چاپ                                                                                                                                                                     



 
                                                                           روش‌های  مطالعه‌ی هر کسی مخصوص خود  اوست و همه باید سعی کنند روش‌های مطالعه‌ی  موفق خودشان را در هر درس پیدا کنند.  توصیه‌ی ما این است که روش‌های موفق  مطالعه‌ی خود خصوصا در دروسی که نقاط قوت  پایدار شما هستند را کشف کنید و  آن را به دروس مشابه نیز تعمیم دهید. در مواردی که  روش مطالعه‌ی شما خیلی  منجر به نتیجه‌ی مطلوبی نشد از کلکسیون روش‌ها استفاده کنید  و روشی‌را که  به روحیات شما نزدیک‌تر است را انتخاب و سپس شخصی‌سازی کنید و پس از  مدتی  اگر نتیجه‌بخش بود آن را ادامه دهید. یادگیری از همتایان نیز فقط محدود به   یادگیری از برترها نیست گاه شما ممکن است روش مطالعه‌ی درسی را از روش‌های  کسی  انتخاب کنید که از شما از لحاظ ترازی پایین‌‌تر باشد. لزومی ندارد از  کسی تقلید  کنید ولی می‌توانید از روش‌های مطالعه‌ی دیگران ایده‌ بگیرید.
*در زیر روش‌های مطالعه‌ی برخی از  برترها در درس شیمی را آورده‌ایم:**فائزه قائم‌دوست رتبه‌ی  3 کشوری کنکور 94 از زاهدان که 4 سال دانش‌آموز کانون بوده است (درصد شیمی: 100%)-  پزشکی دانشگاه تهران:*به  طور کلی اول متن کتاب درسی را  مطالعه می کردم، مطالب حفظی را حفظ می کردم  (مثلاً کتاب شیمی 2 مفهومی- حفظی است)  بعد جزوه‌ی معلم را مطالعه می  کردم. کتاب های تست به این صورت هستند که غالباً  ابتدا درس نامه دارند. من  هم اول درس نامه را مرور می کردم بعد تست می زدم و بررسی  می کردم معمولاً  دور اول تست آموزشی می زدم و در تست آموزشی سؤال ها را یک تست یک  تست  بررسی می کردم و بعد در دفعات بعدی به صورت امتحانی تست می‌زدم یعنی 50 تست  را  یک‌جا حل می‌کردم.مقاله‌ی کامل ایشان را در سایت  کانون مطالعه کنید.*
**احمد نیک‌بخت رتبه‌ی 25  منطقه‌ 3 کنکور 93 از یاسوج که 4 سال کانونی بوده‌ است (درصد شیمی: 87.7%)- پزشکی  علوم پزشکی ایران:*اصولا شیمی 3 نوع سوال دارد حفظی،  مفهومی و مسالهحفظی:  من در این نوع سوال ابتدا  خود متن کتاب را می‌خواندم و تمام نکات حفظی آن  را حفظ و بررسی می‌کردم و سپس  سوالات تالیفی و کنکور مربوط به آن را حل  می‌کردم و اگر نکته‌ی خاصی بود آن را  یادداشت می‌کردممفهومی:  این نوع سوال رابطه کمی با  کتاب درسی دارد قسمت‌های مربوط به کتاب درسی  را می‌خواندم سپس درس‌نامه‌های مختلف  که کامل‌تر از کتاب درسی بود را  مطالعه می‌کردم و بعد به دقت تست‌های مختلف تالیفی  و کنکور را حل می‌کردم.مساله:  با خواندن کتاب درسی نمی‌توان  این نوع سوالات را حل کرد و بیشتر باید با  حل تست و تجربه پیدا کردن در این سوالات  به تسلط کافی رسید؛ با ساختن  تست‌های مختلف می‌توان به تسلط بیشتر رسید.مقاله‌ی کامل ایشان را در سایت کانون مطالعه کنید.*
**آستیاژ باقری رتبه 18  منطقه 2 کنکور 94 از زنجان که 3 سال دانش‌آموز کانون بوده‌ است (درصد شیمی: 80%)-  پزشکی دانشگاه تهران:*روش  مطالعه‌ی من عبارتست از مطالعه‌ی  دقیق کتاب درسی و کتاب تست از جمله شیمی  آبی و درس‌نامه‌های آن‌ها. من سعی می‌کردم  درس هر روز را همان روز بخوانم  مباحث سال دوم را تابستان پیش با جزئیات خواندم.  سال چهارم فقط به  مطالعه‌ سال چهارم و مرور گذرای پایه می‌گذشت و در مجموع سطح  خوبی در شیمی  داشتم.مقاله‌ی کامل ایشان را در سایت  کانون مطالعه کنید.*
**پوریا  مسکنی رتبه‌ی 101  منطقه 2 کنکور 94 از سبزوار که 2 سال دانش‌آموز کانون  بوده‌ است (درصد شیمی: 89%)-  دندان‌پزشکی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی:*ابتدا  کتاب را مطالعه می‌کردم سپس  درس‌نامه‌ها را می‌خواندم و خلاصه می‌کردم؛  سپس از خلاصه‌ها استفاده می‌کردم و به تست  زدن می‌پرداختم در واقع پس از  هر بار تست زدن خلاصه‌ها را مطالعه می‌کردم.بعد از آزمون، سوالات خوب را  یادداشت می‌کردم و سعی می‌کردم از سوالات آزمون به نکته‌هایی که نوشتم اضافه کنم. ساعت مطالعه‌ی من در کل بستگی به تسلطم به آن  فصل آزمون داشت ولی شیمی و زیست را بیش از بقیه‌ی دروس می‌خواندم.همواره  طبق برنامه راهبردی پیش می‌رفتم  و سعی می‌کردم ابتدا مباحث پیش را که  تازه خوانده‌ایم بخوانم سپس سراغ پایه می‌رفتم  و مرور می‌کردم.من  از روش بازیابی استفاده می‌کردم  و بازیابی باعث حک شدن مطالب در ذهنم  می‌شد و مطالبی را که با بازیابی مرور می‌کردم  سخت فراموش می‌کردم.مقاله‌ی کامل ایشان را در سایت کانون مطالعه کنید.*
**سعیده  یوسفی رتبه‌ی 42 منطقه 3 کنکور 94 از تربت جام که 3 سال دانش‌آموز کانون   بوده‌ است (درصد شیمی: 84%)- دندانپزشکی علوم پزشکی تهران:*ابتدا کتاب درسی و جزوه‌ی دبیر را  دقیق می‌خواندم و بعد از آن شروع به تست زدن آن مبحث از کتاب تست‌های مختلف می‌کردم. شروع  یک مبحث و اولویت من با کتاب درسی بود و  مطمئنا هر نکته‌ای که از کتاب  تست‌های مختلف و آزمون‌ها به دست می‌آوردم در کتاب  درسی یادداشت می‌کردم.  کتاب آبی برایم به عنوان یک منبع تست استاندارد که حتما از  سوال‌های آن در  آزمون کانون و کنکور استفاده می‌شد به حساب می‌آمد. از خلاصه‌درس‌های   سایت کانون هم استفاده می‌کردم. ابتدا درصدهای من در این درس خیلی پایین  بود و  برای آن زمان کم می‌آوردم اما رفته رفته با روش ضربدر و منها  توانستم زمان خودم را  سر آزمون مدیریت کنم. بعد از تست زدن هم فلش‌  کارت‌هایی که به عنوان خلاصه تهیه می‌کردم  را مطالعه می‌کردم. سعی می‌کردم  سوال‌هایی را که اشتباه زده‌ام چندین بار حل کنم  تا حدالامکان سوال‌های  مشابه زیادی با آن سوال حل کنم. در هر هفته میانگین 12 الی  14 ساعت برای  مطالعه‌ی تست این درس صرف می‌کردم.مقاله‌ی کامل ایشان را در سایت کانون مطالعه کنید.*
**فیروزه  حاتمی رتبه‌ی 176  منطقه 2 کنکور 94 از خرم‌آباد که 3 سال دانش‌آموز کانون  بوده‌اند (درصد شیمی: 68%  )- پزشکی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی*ابتدا  متن کتاب را به طور مبحثی می‌خواندم  و پس از متن کتاب، درس‌نامه‌های  کتاب‌هایی را که در دسترس بودند را می‌خواندم، سپس  تست‌ها را بدون در نظر  گرفتن زمان جواب می‌دادم و به طور کامل هم بررسی می‌کردم، به  صورتی‌که بعد  از هر تست حتی اگر سوال ساده بود پاسخ‌نامه‌ی تشریحی را هم به طور  کامل  مطالعه می‌کردم. نکات حفظی را هم در دفترچه‌ای جداگانه می‌نوشتم. یک  برنامه‌ای  بودن را در منابع و برنامه‌ی مطالعاتی خیلی موثر می‌دانم چون  یک‌برنامه‌ای بودن به  فکر انسان جهت می‌دهد و باعث ایجاد آرامش روانی  می‌شود.من سعی می‌کردم  قبل از سال چهارم  برنامه‌های مطالعاتی که احتمال می‌دادم موفق باشد را  امتحان کنم و از بین آن‌ها  برنامه‌ای که نتیجه‌ی بهتری را گرفتم انتخاب  کنم و این باعث شد که در سال چهارم که  زمان محدود است و فرصت برای انجام  اشتباه وجود ندارد با تجربه‌ی این چند سال پیش  بروم.چندین  بار کتاب درسی را برای  دروس زیست و شیمی مطالعه کردم و هر بار هم  نکته‌های جالب و جدیدتری پیدا کردم، سعی  می‌کردم نکات مختلف از منابع مورد  استفاده‌ی خودم را در کتاب بنویسم تا بتوانم در  دوران جمع‌بندی با  مطالعه‌ی آن‌ها به طور سریع و خلاصه و مفید در واقع کتاب‌های  دیگر را هم  دوره کنم.کتاب آبی برای فهمیدن و جمع‌بندی  این‌که در چه سطحی هستیم برایم مفید بود. هم‌چنین از کلاسور ارزیابی سایت کانون  استفاده می‌کردم.من  سعی می‌کردم با توجه به ساعت  مطالعه‌ای که در این درس دارم هدف‌گذاری کنم  و واقع‌بین باشم اما از همان ابتدا  معمولا بالاترین درصدهای آزمون‌  قلم‌چی من، درس‌های زیست و شیمی بود.بعد  تست، پاسخ تشریحی هر سوال را  حتی اگر درست زده بودم بررسی می‌کردم زیرا  بعضی وقت‌ها نکته‌ای که در پاسخ‌نامه  هست ممکن است از خود سوال جالب‌تر  باشد و سوال‌هایی که به نظرم مهم بود و همین‌طور  سوالاتی که اشتباه زده  بودم را علامت دار می‌کردم برای این‌که دوباره بخوانم و  همین‌طور نکات مهم  و ترکیبی سوالات را در کتاب درسی می‌نوشتم.بعد  از آزمون تقریبا همه‌ی سوال‌ها  را ارزیابی کرده و پاسخ‌نامه را می‌خواندم  و سوال‌هایی که مشکل داشتم را در کلاسور  ارزیابی و نکات مهم را هم در  کتاب درسی می‌نوشتم.من  سعی می‌کردم که همه‌ی کلاس‌های  مدرسه را حتی تا جلسه‌ی آخر بروم و این  باعث می‌شد که بتوانم نکات جدیدی را از  طریق دبیر و دانش‌آموزان یاد بگیرم  و بعد از مدرسه مطالعه‌ی شخصی را انجام بدهم  ولی در کلاس‌های خارج از  مدرسه شرکت نمی‌کردم.من  آزمون‌های کانون را به طور  مداوم پیگیری می‌کردم و در آزمون‌ها شرکت  می‌کردم چراکه آزمون دادن باعث می‌شود  فرد به یک شناخت از خود برسد و  بتواند نکات ضعف خود را پیدا کند مثلا در درس شیمی  اوایل سال وقت کم  می‌آوردم و با آزمون دادن به این مشکل پی بردم و با تست زیاد  سرعت خود را  افزایش دادم و همین‌طور دارای اشکالات محاسباتی بودم که رفع شد.  برنامه‌ی  راهبردی هم تاثیر زیادی روی تمرکز من در طی دو هفته که برای آزمون درس  می‌خواندم  داشت.مقاله‌ی کامل ایشان را در سایت کانون مطالعه کنید.*
**محمدامین  خادم بشیری  رتبه‌ی 6 منطقه 3 کنکور 94 از گچساران که 8 سال دانش‌آموز  کانون بوده‌ است (درصد  شیمی: 86%)- پزشکی دانشگاه تهران:*من  در این دس معلم خوبی داشتم و  مبنای کارم روش درس دادن ایشان بود. او در  وهله‌ی اول مطلب را بسیار پیچیده و علمی  درس می‌داد به طوری‌که ذهن من به  شدت درگیر مطلب می‌شد و بعد از آن مطلب را به  بیانی ساده بیان می‌کردند و  من هم در مطالعه‌ام سعی می‌کردم اول مطالب را علمی  توجیه کنم بعد روش  ساده‌ی حل آن را یاد بگیرم این کار باعث می‌شد مطلب را طوری یاد  بگیرم که  هیچ‌وقت عملا فراموش نمی‌کردم (حتی تا الان). این درس برای من 3 تیپ سوال داشت: حفظی، مفهومی  بدون محاسبه، سوالات محاسبه‌ای. در  سوال‌های محاسبه‌ای سعی می‌کردم  روش خوبی برای حل (مثل تناسب خاص) پیدا  کنم و بعد از آن روش‌های محاسبه را تقویت  کنم تا بتوانم خوب به سوالات  جواب دهم. افت درصد من در این درس در کنکور هم بخاطر  غلط زدن 3 سوال حفظی و  جابجا وارد کردن یک سوال بود.*
**مژگان  قائدرحمتی رتبه‌ی  34 منطقه 3 کنکور 93 از اسلامشهر که یک سال دانش‌آموز  کانون بوده اند- پزشکی  دانشگاه تهران (درصد شیمی: 80درصد):*بعد  از کلاس، جزوه‌های معلم را  مطالعه می‌کردم و دوباره به حل تست‌های آموزشی  معلم می‌پرداختم و حل تست و رفع  اشکال. بعد از مرور جزوه‌هایی که در کلاس  درس نوشته بودم اولین منبع و مهم‌ترین آن‌ها  کتاب درسی بود. یک  برنامه‌ای بودن برای من بسیار  موثر بود در واقع همین یک برنامه‌ای بودن  آرامش ذهنی خوبی به من می‌داد. اولویت من  برنامه‌ی مدرسه بود ولی در کنارش  آزمون‌های کانون هم جایگاه خود را داشت. مباحث پیش  را با مدرسه پیش  می‌آمدم و مباحث پایه را با آزمون‌های کانون و هماهنگ این دو را  پیش  می‌آمدم. در مورد  روش‌های مطالعه‌ام باید  بگویم رفته‌رفته شناخت من از روش‌های موفق خودم  بیشتر می‌شد ابتدا خیلی سردرگم  بودم اما کم‌کم متوجه پیشرفت خود می‌شدم. من در سایت کانون، به بخشی که سوال‌های  دام‌دار و دشوار و سوالاتی را که بیشتر بچه‌ها در دامی می‌افتادند زیاد مراجعه می‌کردم.از  کتاب آبی هم استفاده می‌کردم. بعد  از تست زدن به رفع اشکال و یادداشت  نکات در حاشیه‌های کتاب و ستاره‌دار کردن تست‌هایی  که غلط زده بودم یا  نزده بودم و یا به نظرم نکته‌ی خوبی داشتند، می‌پرداختم.از  روش‌های خلاصه برداری، نمودار  درختی، با صدای بلند خواندن، برای دیگران  توضیح دادن و از جعبه لایتنر استفاده می‌کردم.  هم‌چنین مطالب فرّار را در  بازه‌های زمانی نزدیک دوره می‌کردم.*
**میثم ابراهیمی رتبه‌ی 11  منطقه 2 کنکور 94 از اسلامشهر که 2 سال دانش‌آموز کانون بوده‌ است (درصد شیمی:  91%)- پزشکی دانشگاه تهران*من  در این درس خلاصه‌ای کامل داشتم  و بارها آن را مرور می‌کردم. کلید موفقیت  در این درس تکرار و تمرین زیاد است، با  وجود آن که سوالات شیمی هر سال  تغییرات زیادی می‌کند به نظر من تمرین زیادی می‌تواند  ایده‌های جدید برای  حل سوالات جدید را بدهد. در این درس برای فرمول‌های ترکیبات،  یک دفترچه هم  داشتم که طی مسیر روزانه تا مدرسه آن را مطالعه می‌کردم.*
**یحیی سلطانیان رتبه 28  منطقه 3 از هشتگرد که 2 سال دانش‌آموز کانون بوده است (درصد شیمی: 76%)- پزشکی  دانشگاه تهران*ابتدا  کتاب را به صورت کامل می‌خواندم  و سپس کتاب‌های دوسالانه را کار می‌کردم و  بعد از تسلط کامل بر مفاهیم کتاب، سراغ  تست‌های کنکور می‌رفتم و سپس  تست‌های تالیفی حل می‌کردم.یک برنامه‌ای بودن باعث شد که من  به تمامی مباحث به طور کامل تسلط پیدا کنم و سردر گم نباشم. من بعد از امتحان کردن چندین روش  در سال پیش به یک روش موثر برای خودم رسیدم و طبق همان پیش رفتم. از  کتاب‌های دوسالانه‌ و آبی کانون  هم در کنار کتاب درسی بهره بردم. منبع  اصلی برای یادگیری برای من کتاب درسی بود و  سعی من بر تسلط کامل بر محتوای  آن بود. بعد از خواندن کتاب درسی به سراغ تست‌های  کنکور سراسری از کتاب  آبی می‌رفتم. از  کلکسیون روش‌های سایت هم  استفاده می‌کردم. من معمولا سعی در به خاطر آوردن  مفاهیم و اشکال و نمودارها داشتم  که به تثبیت آموخته‌هایم کمک می‌کرد.من  در کلاسور ارزیابی که خودم جمع‌آوری  کرده بودم سوالاتی که اشتباه می‌زدم  یا مهم بودند را یادداشت می‌کردم، هم‌چنین از  طریق نوشتن و یاد دادن به  دیگران سعی بر تسلط بیشتر داشتم.مقاله‌ی کامل ایشان را در سایت کانون مطالعه کنید.*تهیه و تنظیم**ناهید منجمی*

----------


## fateme.tehran

*روش‌های مطالعه‌ی شیمی رتبه‌ی 18 منطقه 2 کنکور 94* *آستیاژ باقری رتبه 18 منطقه 2 کنکور 94  (از زنجان) 3 سال دانش‌آموز کانون بوده و شیمی را در کنکور 80% زده‌،گفتگوی  زیر را که با او در زمینه‌ی روش‌های مطالعه‌‌اش در این درس انجام داده‌ایم  بخوانید.*                                                                                                        بازديد :  28,994                                          زمان مطالعه 3 دقیقه                                       چاپ                                                                                                                                                                     



 
                                                                           آستیاژ  باقری رتبه 18 منطقه 2 کنکور  94 (از زنجان) 3 سال دانش‌آموز کانون  بوده‌ و شیمی را در کنکور 80% زده‌ است. او هم‌اکنون دانشجوی رشته‌ی پزشکی  دانشگاه تهران است و با کانون هم به عنوان پشتیبان ویژه همکاری  می‌کند. گفتگوی زیر را که با او در زمینه‌ی روش‌های مطالعه‌‌اش در این درس  انجام داده‌ایم بخوانید.*یکی از مهمترین ویژگی‌های  خودتان را بیان کنید که در موفقیت شما نقش مثبتی داشته است:*احساس مسئولیت و جدیت*آیا در این درس المپیادی  بودید؟*خیر.*روش مطالعه‌ی شما در این  درس چگونه بود؟*مطالعه‌ی دقیق کتاب درسی و کتاب  تست از جمله شیمی آبی و درس‌نامه‌های آن‌ها*یک برنامه‌ای بودن را در  منابع و برنامه‌ی مطالعاتی این درس چقدر موثر می‌دانید؟*خوب است و باعث تنظیم وقت می‌شود.*چقدر ذهن شما در مورد  روش‌های مطالعه‌تان شفاف و واضح بود در این درس؟ در واقع فراشناخت داشتید.*خیلی*از کدام منبع کانونی در این درس استفاده کردید:*شیمی آبی پیش*کتاب درسی چه جایگاهی در  منابع شما داشت؟ کتاب درسی شما احتمالا پر از نوشته و نکته است؟*کتاب درسی مرجع اولیه است ولی کتاب  بهتر است تمیز باشد و نکته‌ها در دفتر نوشته شود مگر در بعضی از موارد.*کتاب آبی چه جایگاهی در  منابع شما داشت؟*بعد از کتاب درسی منبع خوبی بود.*لزوما دبیر خصوصی داشتید  و آیا لزوما باید دبیر خصوصی داشت؟*خیر*آیا از سایت کانون و  خدمات آن برای این درس خود استفاده می‌کردید؟ خلاصه درس، فیلم 3 دقیقه‌ای، کلکسیون  روش‌ها، کلاسور ارزیابی*بله آزمون‌های ده‌ سوالی بعد  نوروز که هر روز در سایت گذاشته می‌شد را استفاده می‌کردم.*از چه زمانی به صورت جدی  مطالعه‌ی این درس را برای کنکور آغاز کردید؟*سال سوم دبیرستان*از چه زمانی دقیقا روش  مطالعه و تست زدن خودتان را در این درس پیدا کرده بودید؟*سوم به وسیله‌ی معلم مدرسه*چگونه هدف‌گذاری می‌کردید؟  مثلا آیا در این درس از همان ابتدا عالی بودید یا چگونه افزایش تراز دادید؟*سعی  می‌کردم درس هر روز را همان  روز بخوانم سال دوم را تابستان پیش با جزئیات  خواندم. سال چهارم فقط به مطالعه‌  سال چهارم و مرور گذرای پایه می‌گذشت و  در مجموع سطح خوبی در شیمی داشتم.*اولویت شما در تست زدن  چه بوده است؟ سوال‌های کنکور سراسری یا سوالات تالیفی*چون می‌خواستم سوال‌های کنکور  برایم تازگی داشته باشد به علاوه‌ی سوال‌های تالیفی را برای آموزش خوب می‌دانستم.*بعد از تست زدن چه کار  می‌کردید؟*باز هم تست! مطالعه‌ی مجدد جداول  جمع‌بندی*شما 3 سال دانش‌آموز  کانون بودید، آیا در آزمون‌های کانون همیشه این درس را 100 درصد می‌زدید؟*اکثر اوقات*بعد از آزمون در این درس  چه کار می‌کردید؟ آیا روش خاصی برای تحلیل و بررسی این درس داشتید؟*چک کردن جواب‌ها چون در شیمی سطح  نسبتا خوبی داشتم به مطالعه‌ی پاسخ تشریحی اکتفا می‌کردم.*چقدر در هفته برای  مطالعه و تست زدن این درس زمان می‌گذاشتید؟*به اندازه‌ی نیاز با توجه به مبحث  تدریس شده در آن هفته*تعادل تستی- تشریحی را  در این درس چگونه رعایت می‌کردید؟ آیا برای این درس ابتدا تشریحی بعد تستی کار می  کردید؟*متعادل بودم اول تستی*تعادل پیش و پایه را در  این درس چگونه رعایت می‌کردید؟*دروس پیش را در طی سال چهارم و  پایه را تابستان خواندم و پایه را در سال چهارم فقط از روی کتاب درسی مرور می‌کردم.*تعادل بین مطالعه شخصی و  کلاس رفتن یا داشتن دبیر خصوصی در مورد شما چگونه بود؟*فقط کلاس مدرسه می‌رفتم که خوب  بود.*پیشروی آزمون‌های کانون  در این درس چگونه بود؟ و چقدر برنامه راهبردی شما را در کسب این درصد کمک کرد؟*به نظرم خوب بود برنامه راهبردی به  مرور پایه و مطالعه‌ی پیش من نظم می‌داد.*چقدر سوالات آزمون‌های  کانون در این درس از نظر شما مشابه کنکور بود و به شما در شبیه‌سازی شرایط کنکور  کمک کرد؟*خیر شبیه نبود ولی به دلیل محاسبات  برای تنظیم وقت در کنکور نسبتا مناسب بود.*تلفیق برنامه مدرسه و  کانون در این درس برای شما چگونه بود؟*مشکلی نداشتم ولی حقیقتا اولویت را  به مدرسه می‌دادم.*نقش برتری بازیابی به بازخوانی  را در این درس برای خودتان چگونه می‌دانید؟*سطح  بازیابی خود را خوب می‌دانستم  البته در ضمن بازیابی گویی بازخوانی هم  صورت می‌گیرد مثلا وقتی زمان مطالعه کامل و  بازخوانی نداشته باشید.  خیلی‌ها بازخوانی می‌کنند ولی در بازیابی موفق نیستند.*آیا کتاب خودآموزی برای  این درس داشتید؟ سوالاتی که اشتباه می‌زدید یا مهم بودند را کجا یادداشت می‌کردید؟*سوالاتم کم بود معمولا نمی‌نوشتم و  در دفترچه علامت می‌زدم.*با  توجه به این‌که درصد  شما در دروس دیگر هم بالا بوده است چگونه غرق  مطالعه‌ی این درس نمی‌شدید و به دروس  دیگر هم توجه می‌کردید؟ چقدر تعادل  داشتید. درصد‌های شما در دیگر دروس چگونه بود؟*با برنامه‌ریزی صحیح که با برنامه‌ی  مدرسه تنظیم باشد در ضمن در دروس پایه‌ی اختصاصی طی سال چهارم صرفا مرور می‌کردم.*آْیا اولیا یا دوستان  شما در کسب این درصد نقشی داشتند؟*خیر*نقش دبیران خودتان را در  علاقمندی و موفقیت خودتان در این درس چگونه ارزیابی می‌کنید؟*دبیر شیمی سوم و چهارم دبیرستان  خانم دیبا که از تدریس دقیق او سپاسگزارم.*از کدام روش‌های یادگیری  برای فهم بیشتر استفاده می‌کردید؟ مثلا یاد دادن به دیگران، رسم درخت دانش و ...*از جدول‌های جمع‌بندی و رسم درخت  دانش استفاده کردم.*آیا نکته‌ای هست که دوست  داشته باشید به دانش‌آموزان کنکوری دیگر بگویید؟*در  درس شیمی تمرکز بالا و دقت در  محاسبات ضروری است درنتیجه شب کنکور خواب  کافی داشته باشند و به صحبت‌های دیگران  که باعث تضعیف روحیه آن‌ها می‌شود  بها ندهند. فقط تلاش خود را برای موفقیت بیشتر  کنند نه رضایت دیگران.

----------


## fateme.tehran

محمد احمدی رتبه یک رشته تجربی در کنکور سراسری 95 در گفت وگو  اظهار  کرد: من فارغ‌التحصیل رشته ریاضی هستم که در سال 91 در کنکور ریاضی رتبه 3  را کسب کردم و در رشته‌ی مهندسی برق دانشگاه شریف سه سال تحصیل کردم.
وی  با بیان اینکه پس از انصراف از این دانشگاه برای کنکور تجربی شروع به درس  خواندن کردن تصریح کرد: درس خواندن برای کنکور تجربی را از مهر آغاز کردم  که 70 تا 80درصد وقت را به درس زیست‌شناسی از مهر ماه تا اوایل فروردین  اختصاص دادم.
احمدی  افزود: پس از این دوره بین درسهای دیگر و زیست‌شناسی تعادل برقرار کردم و  به طور متوسط روزانه بین 10 تا 12 ساعت به مطالعه اختصاص میدادم.
وی  با تأکید بر اینکه برای کنکور سراسری به کلاس‌های آموزشی نرفتم، گفت: تنها  کتاب درسی و کمک درسی را برای مطالعه در نظر گرفتم و در آزمون‌های آزمایشی  یک موسسه شرکت کردم.
رتبه  یک کنکور سراسری تجربی افزود: علاوه بر کنکور تجربی در کنکورهای هنر و  زبان نیز شرکت کردم و در شب قبل از کنکور تا ساعت 10 شب درس خواندم.  
احمدی اظهار داشت: در جلسه آزمون و قبل از آن هیچگونه استرسی‌ نداشتم.
وی  عامل موفقیت خود را توکل به خدا، همت بالا و حمایت خانواده بخصوص پدر و  مادر دانست و به داوطلبان سال 96 توصیه کرد: همت و تلاش خود را افزایش دهند  و به اندازه هدف خود تلاش کنند.
انتهای پیام/

----------


## idnovin

عالی.خدا قوت

----------


## _Joseph_

UP

----------

